# help with work



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone
I am looking to relocate to thailand in the near future,I have vast experince in Mechanical seals used on pumps,i owned my own company.
Would look for similar postion or enything of interest,or consultant in business.
Any comments welcome


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

Google 'international jobs' and find companies within Thailand that need your specialty.


----------



## andy1967 (Jun 6, 2011)

AnyGivenDay said:


> Google 'international jobs' and find companies within Thailand that need your specialty.


Thankyou


----------



## lizziebkk (Jun 24, 2011)

jobsdb.co.th isn't a bad site for looking for jobs


----------

